# The Redhead`s big buck.



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2016)

Got her 2015 buck back from the taxidermist this morning. We`re both proud of this one.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 9, 2016)

Lookso great congrats on a fine buck


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Turned out great!  But then, why wouldn't a deer like that!   Looks mighty fine on the wall Nic!  Tell her congrats!
DJ


----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2016)

Big ole swamper. Congrats to the Redhead


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice buck.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 9, 2016)

Good one, looks good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice! Fine buck and mount!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2016)

Great buck....congrats.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2016)

Good looking buck, congrats to her.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tell her congrats! Great buck!


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 9, 2016)

That's a fine buck and a really good looking mount. I like the pose and the position of the ears. Congratulations to both of y'all


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats to her! Nice buck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2016)

that's a nice one! congrats to your bride sir!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2016)

Fine looking buck, she has every right to be proud of that one!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice looking buck. Congrats again!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2016)

That's an outstanding buck. Congrats to the Redhead. She done good!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 10, 2016)

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## uturn (Oct 10, 2016)

Congratulations to you both!

I like the choice on the form as well!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Love it with the ears splayed out like that! Congrats to her again.


----------



## EuroTech (Oct 24, 2016)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 25, 2016)

That's a Big beautiful 8. Congrats to the lil lady!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Oct 30, 2016)

Turned out great!  I'd be proud of that one too!  Very nice buck!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

Great looking mount!


----------

